# Georgy Catoire



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

​
"A key figure in Russian musical life at the turn of the century, *Georgy Catoire* was born in Moscow on April 27, 1861 to an assimilated French family. Although fascinated by music from an early age (at 16 he began studying the works of Richard Wagner), he enrolled as a student of mathematics and science at the University of Moscow, graduating in 1884. After graduation, however, he decided to devote himself to music. His early compositions showed the influence of Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, and, indeed, in 1888, Tchaikovsky, in a letter to Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, described Catoire as "very talented…(but) in need of serious schooling". This was subsequently provided by such teachers as Rimsky-Korsakov, Anatoly Lyadov, Anton Arensky, and Sergei Taneyev.

"His musical activities progressed to the point that by 1916 he was appointed Professor of Composition at the Moscow Conservatory, a position he held for the rest of his life. Catoire wrote several treatises on music theory, which became the foundation for the teaching of music theory in Russia. His composition style was a synthesis of the Russian, German (Wagner) and French (Frédéric François Chopin, César Franck, and Claude Debussy) schools. His output includes two symphonies, a piano concerto, choral works, songs, and chamber music. The first violin sonata, Op. 15, dates from 1900 and the second, Op. 20, from 1906. Among his students at the Moscow Conservatory were Kabalevsky and Polovinkin. He died in Moscow on May 21, 1926."

I particularily like Catoire's piano chamber works. Here are some YouTube videos:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have the set of some of his solo piano works played by Marc-Andre Hamelin on Hyperion. Very nice stuff, like a cross between Scriabin and Debussy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have his piano concerto and his first symphony (both on Dutton CD's). Interesting material, but not indispensable.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I have his piano concerto and his first symphony (both on Dutton CD's). Interesting material, but not indispensable.


Interesting, I didn't know he'd written any symphonies. Will have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like his solo piano pieces. The Etude Fantastique (Op. 12 No. 4) is awesome.


----------

